# Tabletop Slider



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I somehow inadvertantly posted this on the TTMB forum.

Take a look at this salvage job of a cheap tripod into a Macro Slider focusing gizmo.

I had a tripod that was absolutely worthless for any serious stability requirements because of it's spindly, wobly legs.

I got a hack saw ,drill motor & bits,screw driver and one wrench and went to work right here at my computer desk,Saturday morning at 3:00AM.

The mount is the cut out portion of a router table top I made years ago.I had the rubber feet and hardware.

I can get 4 inches of travel front to rear,1 inch up and down via a screw in rubber knob and T-Nut on front bottom side(not visible ),plus the tilt feature of the tripod,,,, sideways is by guess and by golly.

Now this legless tripod head goes back and forth rather than up and down.Good for table top Macro work.For those that don't follow macro when it comes to fine tuning at a close up working distance the slightest movement of the lens makes a big difference on focus,so to compensate you move the camerta etal forward or backward for fine tuning.

Out of pocket expence......ZERO!!!!!

dick


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good job, Hombre. That's pretty creative


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Out of pocket expence......ZERO!!!!!


Good job. I like that last part best!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks I used it today and it does the job,infact it is more stable than the factory job I had before.

dick


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sure put Really Right Stuff's unit in perspective.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great. Gives me a use for the extra tripods I have sitting around. Rich


----------

